# Is Nishiki a good bike??



## RichieRichRK (Jun 27, 2008)

I was at Dicks last night and saw the price drops on all the bikes there!...They carry a ton of diamondbacks but...Ehh...Don't really want a diamondback...Just because....I saw a K2 there retailed for 600 dollars and they were selling it for 299!!...Then I saw Nishiki...It was a beefy bike, massive tires disc brakes...Retailed for 599...Selling it for 299!....Was just curious if it was a good bike....Haven't heard much about them...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

model? but i would say stay away. the drivetrain and suspension are most likely junk.


----------



## wildkyle90 (Oct 8, 2009)

Do not get a Nishiki whatever you do. I own a diamondback response sport at its a great bike i even got it at dicks. that bike would never do you wrong. IMO diamondback over any of those other bikes.


----------



## wildkyle90 (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyway i have hardly any expierience with the K2. It looks like an alright bike for the fs lineup.


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

Nishiki made decent lugged steel frames in the 80's and maybe 90's. I didn't know they even still made bikes. K2 used to make some very nice mtbs (I have '99 Zed X that is a great bike) but has gone down hill big time and now makes pretty low end stuff. Same with DiamondBack although they seem to making some better bikes these days. All will have Aluminum frames, made in China with low end, heavy components. Ride them all and buy what feels best or save a little more money and buy a entry level Giant, Trek, or Specialized.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Nishiki was one of the more prestigious and cutting edge MTB brands in the '90s, partly because they had Richard Cunningham as a design consultant.










So sad that the brand is now sold at Dicks.


----------

